# Political Preference of NTs



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

This is just for those of us who are curious to see the political composition of this particular forum.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Use search: Read relevant threads.. Post your own perspective.. 

I would be considered a liberal by American structure.. Libertarian Socialist, in electoral politics, I base my voting on the policies that are clearly expressed, and have the highest probability of not only being successfully implemented, but also that will reap the greatest economic and cultural benefits.. To associate with a single party based on the group motto, is sort of redundant in my view, even if place on the spectra are for namesake values.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

cf

The Sore Dragon: The Political Compass

and the link to the test and other pages


"Are you pansy?" she asked
"No, I am a twayblade," he replied, dressed in green and red and looking like one of Robin Hood's merry men.


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

I prefer the chart that The World's Smallest Political Quiz places you on.

I also prefer how it uses stances on issues rather than stereotypes associated with feelings to place you. The political compass test seems to be more of a personality test that shows which category you would stereotypically fit in.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Here is a link to the Smallest Political Quiz

This is the spectra you were talking about:









Here was my result.









LIBERTARIANS support maximum liberty in both personal and
economic matters. They advocate a much smaller government; one
that is limited to protecting individuals from coercion and violence.
Libertarians tend to embrace individual responsibility, oppose
government bureaucracy and taxes, promote private charity, tolerate
diverse lifestyles, support the free market, and defend civil liberties.



> I also prefer how it uses stances on issues rather than stereotypes associated with feelings to place you. The political compass test seems to be more of a personality test that shows which category you would stereotypically fit in.


This narrow placement is no less a stereotyping process. Not all positions have whole hearted sympathizers. But certainly the above spectra are better suited for someone to reflect upon the affiliations they do hold, based on what limited knowledge they have of rational and ideology in the different places on the "political map".

The above "map" is rather constrained in its terminology, but at any rate politics is something to be studied.


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

I do enjoy studying politics. I agree that this test is also limited, but if they added more questions for more issues and a broader spectrum of answers (moderately agree for example) to see how strongly the test taker felt, the test would take longer than a few second and lose its title and appeal to many, which is that it only takes a few seconds.

My dot falls right above the "ar" in libertarian on the chart with your dot on it.

Also, in response to your first reply, the point of the quiz is to see which ideology you're most likely to associate with, not so much which candidate you're most likely to vote for. For example, in the USA, The Economist magazine estimated over a quarter of Americans would say they associate more closely with the libertarian party than one of the two main parties, yet the libertarian candidate only received 2% of the popular vote in the last presidential election.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

openedskittles said:


> Also, in response to your first reply, the point of the quiz is to see which ideology you're most likely to associate with, not so much which candidate you're most likely to vote for. For example, in the USA, The Economist magazine estimated over a quarter of Americans would say they associate more closely with the libertarian party than one of the two main parties, yet the libertarian candidate only received 2% of the popular vote in the last presidential election.


As in that post I had not been referring to the test, so I see little point in making the above association.
In electorial politics, a choice is more often than not made in terms of affiliation and policies.
Unfortunately, the policies which are more forcefully endorsed are those of the more aggressive parties. This is flawed considering the level of conceit involved in their campaigns.

IMO picking representatives is not about what their party is, but what they promise to do, and their capacity to attend to these policies.. I would also say that any party that puts themself forward without an apt insight into what they are going to achieve is nothing more than a snake-oil sales group.


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

Oh I merely meant that your comment was against political parties, and I'm for political parties on this thread simply for the ideologies associated with them. Simply put, more people know what the libertarian party stands for than what classical liberalism suggests, even though the libertarian party is basically the party of classical liberalism.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

openedskittles said:


> Oh I merely meant that your comment was against political parties, and I'm for political parties on this thread simply for the ideologies associated with them. Simply put, more people know what the libertarian party stands for than what classical liberalism suggests, even though the libertarian party is basically the party of classical liberalism.


And that is only the libertarian party and the ideology of what they _state_ they stand for, however, in terms of election, the value a party has is using their majority vote to actually implement the principles of their manifesto. I can see that you have not quite grasped my posts, so do ask for clarification if you need it.

Also, are their institutions like ministries that govern aspects of social policy in the US (i.e. ministry for Education)?
It would seem however that even in selecting an ideology, most people do so on personal preference rather than what is most pragmatic. Do you agree? If this is one of the key purposes of this thread, please do proceed in clarifying the OP.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

That quiz placed me as a libertarian, though I state myself a liberal. I'm very much a supporter of freedom, but recognize the need for certain strict regulations and reasonable taxes. So, perhaps I carry a great many libertarian ideals, but I don't know that I'm prepared to accept the title's connotations just yet. =P


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

NephilimAzrael said:


> And that is only the libertarian party and the ideology of what they _state_ they stand for, however, in terms of election, the value a party has is using their majority vote to actually implement the principles of their manifesto. I can see that you have not quite grasped my posts, so do ask for clarification if you need it.
> 
> Also, are their institutions like ministries that govern aspects of social policy in the US (i.e. ministry for Education)?
> It would seem however that even in selecting an ideology, most people do so on personal preference rather than what is most pragmatic. Do you agree? If this is one of the key purposes of this thread, please do proceed in clarifying the OP.



My last couple of posts were in response to your statement: "To associate with a single party based on the group motto, is sort of redundant in my view, even if place on the spectra are for namesake values."

My message was that associating with a single ideology (like liberal) or party in the case when the ideology might not be as widely known (like libertarian) helps us have a viable thread.

For example, there are a lot of people who have libertarian ideals and don't vote libertarian. The libertarian ideals are classical liberalism. Therefore, classical liberalism is to libertarian as liberal is to democrat (in the USA system at least), but more people know what libertarianism is than what classical liberalism is.

My point was merely that associating with a group motto (though it may not always apply when voting) is actually an okay way of explaining one's political preference, since (as you said) it can be for merely namesake value.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

openedskittles said:


> My point was merely that associating with a group motto (though it may not always apply when voting) is actually an okay way of explaining one's political preference, since (as you said) it can be for merely namesake value.


I was going to try and avoid Godwin's Law coming up, but:

National Socialism.. Seeing as the name itself indicates one thing, but the actual political manifesto contradicts it, does that mean that namesake values are a responsible association to make?


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

NephilimAzrael said:


> I was going to try and avoid Godwin's Law coming up, but:
> 
> National Socialism.. Seeing as the name itself indicates one thing, but the actual political manifesto contradicts it, does that mean that namesake values are a responsible association to make?


Well in this case the actual political manifesto is the value we would give to National Socialism, especially since (I would assume) most people already do. Similarly, modern liberals don't adhere to classical liberalism.

I'm a bit unsure what you're suggesting I should do. It seems like you would only want me to refer to political theories without mentioning parties. It may technically be more accurate in name, but I think the political parties' standard ideals have become synonymous in most cases with a certain political theory to begin with, so it simply makes them easier to organize and recognize when you throw in a party name. For example, most people would probably think of National Socialist ideas most easily and consistently if you simply say National Socialist.


----------



## renjen (Apr 24, 2009)

It's funny, most Libertarians I know are NT.


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

renjen said:


> It's funny, most Libertarians I know are NT.


The Intellects have spoken.  Do you know your type?


----------



## renjen (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm ENTP. I wonder why it was deleted from my profile... weird.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

renjen said:


> I'm ENTP. I wonder why it was deleted from my profile... weird.


There was a bit of a hiccup a while back and it disappeared from a number of profiles.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm a Anarchist-Communist, so I put Libertarian.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

I was a bit torn in the poll, because I'm a Liberal Conservative. In the end, I chose Liberalism because I would rather be Liberal than pure Conservative.


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> I'm a Anarchist-Communist, so I put Libertarian.


Those are nearly opposite ends of the spectrum. Anarchists want no government while communists want a massive government with lots of power.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

openedskittles said:


> This is just for those of us who are curious to see the political composition of this particular forum.


Your options are too limited and typically a pretty good indication of why the majority of modern Americans are swing voters...they don't identify with either party so they don't vote along party lines. If forced to choose, I'd say I'm a social progressive and a fiscal conservative which is likely an NT answer.


----------



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

MisterNi said:


> If forced to choose, I'd say I'm a social progressive and a fiscal conservative which is likely an NT answer.


I personally think there'd be a HUGE difference, politically speaking, between the IN's and the EN's of the Intellects. The former being far more likely to hold very socially progressive views.


----------



## fafyrd (Nov 20, 2009)

MisterNi said:


> Your options are too limited and typically a pretty good indication of why the majority of modern Americans are swing voters...they don't identify with either party so they don't vote along party lines. If forced to choose, I'd say I'm a social progressive and a fiscal conservative which is likely an NT answer.


Then you're likely a libertarian. Fiscally conservative fits the bill; the manner in which you want social doctrine enforced or accepted determines your right or left bias. The more you want the government to enforce the dogma, the more left-wing you are. The more you want the government to let people decide on their own, the more right-wing you are.

Many American social progressives are of the narrow "anal-vaginist" variety but have no similar compunctions in regard to personal liberty in education, property rights, medical care, labor laws, etc... where taxing us out of our homes is an acceptable consequence if the government can establish inefficient monolithic bureaucracies.

An example: Homosexual marriage.

1) Social Progressive: Mandate a majority of states license same-sex marriages, then mandate the same on the federal level for nationwide compliance. Modify the EEOC and other agencies to monitor compliance among the 50 and within the 50 states. Create laws to punish those who do not comply. Tax all Americans (or run deficits) to fund this expansion of government.

2) Libertarian: Abolish the state's power to license any marriage, homosexual or heterosexual. Any church or organization that marries two individuals may issue a certificate of marriage. Etc... In cases of dispute in divorce or matters concerning property rights the couple would have entered a private marriage contract which could be arbitrated by the state as could any private contract.


----------

